# Sunpak Ultraviolet lens filter????



## tmartin2347 (Mar 30, 2010)

I purchased this when I bought my camera, is this something I need? I haven't taken it off of my camera to protect the lens. 
Does it affect photos in any negative way?


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2010)

tmartin2347 said:


> I purchased this when I bought my camera, is this something I need? I haven't taken it off of my camera to protect the lens.
> Does it affect photos in any negative way?


No, it is not something you need. Eventually you will need a circular polarizing filter though and maybe some neutral density and graduated neutral density filters.

At the best, it won't help your images. If it's not a high quality filter it can hurt them by softening the focus, decreasing contrast, and causing excessive lens flare.

Use a lens hood for 'protection' instead. A lens hood increases contrast and minimizes lens flare thus improv9inmg your images. the only time a lens hood might hurt is by casting unwanted shadows when you use on camera strobed light.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Mar 30, 2010)

KmH said:


> tmartin2347 said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased this when I bought my camera, is this something I need? I haven't taken it off of my camera to protect the lens.
> ...





Thanks, I'm new to photography, what exactly is a lens hood?


----------



## Plato (Mar 30, 2010)

tmartin2347 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > tmartin2347 said:
> ...



Think about how you cup your hands around your mouth when you're shouting.  Well, a hood screws onto the front of the lens and does the same thing.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Mar 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
Think about how you cup your hands around your mouth when you're shouting.  Well, a hood screws onto the front of the lens and does the same thing.[/QUOTE]


HAHA 

I love the description, thanks.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just picked up a Circular Polarizer, and a neutral density lens filters. I'm so pumped, don't have to work tomorrow!!!! That means going out on a nice sunny day and practicing my photography skills. Mostly landscapes, and most definately some macro shots. 
And I'm going to us the Raw image/ Large image photo option for the first time, I need to see what this RAW image is all about. 

Any pointers would be nice! Either send me a PM with them then I'll have them saved or just reply.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 2, 2010)

tmartin2347 said:


> I purchased this when I bought my camera, is this something I need? I haven't taken it off of my camera to protect the lens.
> Does it affect photos in any negative way?



A wise man onces said, it's easier to replace a $30 filter than a $1000 lens.

Sunpack isn't the greatest name, but it's fine. Use a filter, save a lens.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> tmartin2347 said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased this when I bought my camera, is this something I need? I haven't taken it off of my camera to protect the lens.
> ...



What are some quality lens filter companies?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you always use your lens hood? It seems a little obtrusive IMO. I always used an UV filter for protection/UV filtering on my film camera. Philosophy was it was cheaper to replace the filter than the lens. I now know that digital doesn't need it for UV, I am still wondering about the protection end of it though.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 2, 2010)

tmartin2347 said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > tmartin2347 said:
> ...



Hoya is one of the best, I believe. Tiffen is also good (I heard). I mainly use Hoya tho.


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> tmartin2347 said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased this when I bought my camera, is this something I need? I haven't taken it off of my camera to protect the lens.
> ...


 


Vinny said:


> Do you always use your lens hood? It seems a little obtrusive IMO. I always used an UV filter for protection/UV filtering on my film camera. Philosophy was it was cheaper to replace the filter than the lens. I now know that digital doesn't need it for UV, I am still wondering about the protection end of it though.


 
I have seen 'protection' filters damage the lens front glass when they broke or shattered.

Think about it! Something striking the filter hard enough to break it is likely to force the sharp shards back into the front lens element.

Usually, the the outer rim of the filter gets bent from the new angle the shards have taken.

Then, to get the now shattered filter off the lens, you have to unscrew it, scraping those sharp shards across the surface of the front lens element.

The front lens element in most lenses is much thicker, and stronger, than a thin UV/Clear filter. In many lens designs they are even backed by secondary lens elements making them even thicker and stronger.

Just use a hood.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > tmartin2347 said:
> ...


 
Well, I have thought about it for many years and I'm not talking about projectiles flying at a high enough speed to break glass and bend rims. At that point your lens is definitely in danger but in the case of something possibly kicking up and scraping the lens it is better to get an inexpensive filter replaced vs repairing a lens. I also might add that nothing has ever happened to my lens so I 've never experienced a "problem" with a broken filter. I can see the lens hood protecting the lens from the side but not from the front.

I guess the fact is there are different opinions on this subject!


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 3, 2010)

Guess it comes down to - listen to most people and protect your lens, or listen to the few and take your chances. 

Also, people who say that a quality UV filter somehow harms an image tend to be full of something. Test it yourself. Take a photo with and without the filter and see if *any* loss you see is worth the price of a new lens, or the hassle of getting a lens fixed.


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2010)

A quality UV filter won't hurt image quality, but nor will it improve it.


----------



## usayit (Apr 3, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> A wise man onces said, it's easier to replace a $30 filter than a $1000 lens.




There's a middle route...  

I wouldn't put a $30 filter in front of a $1000 lens.

On the other hand, I wouldn't go without a filter in front of my lenses with how I shoot.  

If you do use a filter (its a personal choice), get a good one... and they are much more than $30.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 3, 2010)

usayit said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > A wise man onces said, it's easier to replace a $30 filter than a $1000 lens.
> ...



True. I had hobbyist in mind when I wrote that. If making professional grade photos then for sure get the best one possible.


----------

